# Att: ipod-touch 2ième G Problème Batterie



## I-Carailho (19 Octobre 2008)

Jai décidé de vous faire part de mon problème pour que ceux (comme moi) qui était déjà possesseur du ipod-touch 1ière génération et qui a changer pour le touch 2ième génération en ce fient sur le fait que la batterie dure plus longtemps que lancienne génération et qui trouvent que aux fait elle dure MOITIER moins longtemps soit 3h:10m aux lieux de 6heure promise et bien vous nêtes pas fous.

Histoire : 16 Sept je reçois mon ipod-touch 32G 2ième génération, tout excité je le branche durant 4h, je décide de regarder le film Gladiateur (qui dure 2h:51m) le film loin dêtre fini que mon touch me dit quil me reste 20% de batterie, bon je décide de continuer pour finalement tuer ma batterie aux bout de 3h:10m, jai refait le test 4 fois jusqua je me décide daller voir aux Apple Store si ont pouvait maider, le commis décide quil y a problème et quil faut léchanger, jai donc renvoyer mon touch par courrier et reçue mon 2ième touch le 15 oct, et bien je ne sais pas si cest moi qui est TRÈS mal chanceux ou Apple a des problème avec leur batterie mais pour la 2ième fois la batterie ne dure pas plus de 3h:10m je rrrrrretourne aux Apple Store le commis très gentil ma crue et décide de men redonner un autre tout de suite et me dis que si le problème persiste bien il faudra attendre une mise a jours du Firmware, bien je naurais pas besoin dattendre âpres un Firmware car mon touch âpres 2 échange fonctionne très bien, la batterie dure le temps promis, donc vérifier vos ipod-touch car il est supposer duré bien plus longtemps que 3heur, en vidéo bien sur. Jai demandé aux commis pourquoi quil ny avait pas plus de retour pour ce problème, et il ma dit que pour la plus part du monde ils nont quun ipod-touch donc ils nont pas de référence sur le temps de la batterie et par conséquent ils pensent que cest normal quel ne dure pas plus longtemps, donc soyez vigilent.


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour l'info.. Tu as eu de la chance que le ga de l'apple store soit sympa.


----------



## rofusionodd (21 Octobre 2008)

Mon ipod touch moi, ne dure vraiment pas très longtemps (pas plus de 3h) en vidéo, le problème c'est que  je l'ai achete sur l'apple store et grave ...(désoler mais j'écrit depuis celui-ci ...)


----------



## eliotus (21 Octobre 2008)

ca m'inquite un peu quand a mon achat, car je ne souhaite pas le renvoyer 2 fois au sav moi....
enfin je croise les doigts.
Par contre pourrais-tu mesurer quelle hauteur fait la touche du volume et a quelle distance ce trouve t'elle du haut de l'ipod touch, et quelle largeur fait le bouton home.
merci et j'éspère que tu n'auras plus de problème avec ton ipod maintenant.


----------



## fandipod (21 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi les questions de mesure?


----------



## I-Carailho (22 Octobre 2008)

Je me posais la même question.?? Un moment j'me suis dit quont ce foutais de ma gueule.?? :rateau:


----------



## fandipod (22 Octobre 2008)

Mais j'ai lu ton autre post et j'ai compris pour les mesures....


----------

